# Big Bang For Your Buck



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the review, helpful in my lust for a bandsaw.
What blade would you recomend for re-sawing instead of the OE one from Griz?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

That was a great review thanks.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Enjoy your new tool! Also, thanks for the review, and advise about the blade. My suggestion is the Wood Slicer from Highland woodworking. I've got 2 of them, and am in awe of the results every time I use it. Out of curiosity, with the riser block, may I ask what the total cost was? Thanks.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

I use a 3/4" Carter blade for resawing. When it wears out I plan to purchase a woodslicer.

I paid around $750 delivered (although I didn't wait for the final delivery to my house ) with the riser block in April 2009.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love this saw as well. I too had to pick it up being I could not wait.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on the new saw!! Great review!!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice review and you did a great job capturing the benefits of a bandsaw. Got one for lathe work several years back (as you say, it is much needed), but wind up using it for all kinds of different applications. Mine is a real old school Jet (back when they were still blue), but I'm starting to look at grizzly for any new tols.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Very nice review and a good idea on the outfeed table : ) Have you made anything yet with the Walnut or Cherry that you sliced up ?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I've had my 555x for over two years and love it. When I bought it,I bought a three tooth blade for resawing and it works great.
You are right Ben,I think grizzley is in a class by themselves when it comes to bandsaws.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Deke,

The fence works very well.

Dusty,

I built a simple medicine cabinet and a few cutting boards from the walnut. I have yet to build anything with the cherry. I am planning to build a jewlery box for my neice. Below is a pic of the medicine cabinet and a pic of the cherry sliced up.


----------



## Rabbi (Mar 24, 2010)

I got this same saw with riser block, mobile base, and 3 timber wolf blades on craigs list for $450..when I showed up in the guys garage to buy my jaw hit the floor when I saw how nicely kept the saw was (clean garage too). The only thing missing was one of the magnetic feet from the mobile base.

I have not used it at all - not much shop time lately, but I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

Just purchased this saw. Ordered on a Monday delivered on Friday. Going to order the riser block and some blades. If I had not read your review I would have ordered the inferior blades and not been happy. Just received my Highland catalog so I will be ordering some Wood Slicer blades as well as some Timber Wolf blades.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Jack. Congratulations. You will love it.. The blade makes all the difference. I upgraded from the Grizzly blade to middle of the road Carter blades and the difference was night and day. My guess is that if you throw an awesome Wood Slicer or Timber Wolf blade on there you might do a backflip. At any rate, try not to cut yourself when you let go of the wood to applaud your new saw.

Be sure to check the maximum recommended blade width for this saw. I don't remember the recommended max width but I use a 1/2" for resawing. I believe you can go to 3/4" but, I am not positive.


----------



## KentB (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been considering buying this bandsaw. I read somewhere that if you install the riser block the tensioner has to be removed. I don't know why that would be. Is that true? If so, I may go with the Rikon 14 Deluxe.


----------



## KentB (Jan 22, 2010)

OK, I did it. I received the 0555X last night. I don't even have it set up yet and I love it. Heavy cast iron, great paint job and straight forward setup. I bought the riser kit and a Delta mobile base. I put in the riser and mounted it on the mobile base and rewired it for the riser last night. Tonight I'll finish up with mounting the table and fences. This is replacing an old 1950's 14" Sprunger model so I am very excited.


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Kent, I hope you enjoy your's as much as I enjoy mine. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Ben, thanks for the review. I've been considering a replacement bandsaw for my Shopsmith model and the 555x was at the top of my list. Since your purchase Grizzly has introduced their Polar Bear line, which are supposed to be equal to the regular Grizzly offerings, but I'm still leaning toward the 555x. Glad to learn that the riser block worked out for you, as I was skeptical of the saw's performance with it installed. Does the tension release contiue to work well with the riser block installed? Thanks. Karl


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

The tension release still works well. As far as I can tell it functions exactly the same as it did without the riser.


----------



## Gapdev (Feb 9, 2011)

I am considering this saw and the Jet 14DXPro.

The DXPro is already fitted for 12 inch re-saw and has a 1 1/4 hp motor whereas with the Grizzly, it has a 1 1/2 hp motor and a riser block must be purchased as an extra.

My only problem with the Grizzly is that Grizzly specs the current draw to a full 15 amps and my garage is on a single 15 Amp circuit and is already stressed to power my equipment. My 15 amp router with slow start does work fine however.

My question, for anyone that may know the answer:

Does the Grizzly saw actually draw a full 15 amps?


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

My garage has one 20 amp circuit running to it. This saw briefly dims the lights when i turn it on. I don't know for sure how many amps it draws but you would be cutting it close on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Ben*:

Missed this, first time around.

Couldn't agree more with your summary. LOVE my G0555X.

If you need ANY help, from me, with spending YOUR money … take a look at what hot-rodding your X looks like:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/21457

Sorry ;-)


----------



## Gapdev (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks Ben,

If it dims your lights on a 20 amp circuit, it may not even start up on mine.

I might have to go with the G0555P - it's rated at 10 amps or the Jet, which is rated at 12 amps.

I do like the extra large table on this model, however.

Kenny


----------



## toolman77 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow Neil! That looks great. The g055x comes pretty tricked out from the factory. You found a way to hot rod a hot rod. Very nice work.

Ben


----------



## popsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Kenny, Don't know your electrical situation, but I wanted to suggest checking the size of the cable coming into your shop. IF you have a large enough supply wire, you could install a greater capacity breaker. Just a thought. 
Pop


----------



## kenstonge (Mar 16, 2011)

I want this saw. Badly. I had kind of narrowed things down to the Grizzly 555 and am debating whether it's worth upgrading to the "X". The straight 555 models are $450; the "X" adds another $245 for the better motor, wheels, table and stand, I'm kind of thinking it's worth it, even though it's at the upper end of my budget. Any advice?


----------



## CaptCaveman (May 16, 2011)

Glad I read this review as I just got my G555 band saw with riser kit and the first thing i cut with the supplied blade left me wondering if I had made the right decision on this saw. I just ordered a timber wolf blade today and hope that makes a big difference. I use my saw for prepping blanks for the lathe and it needs to cut smoothly with out wandering all over the place.


----------

